# Bought new Fire need help with set-up



## starship (Jan 9, 2013)

Bought a new Fire  for Supreme Commander as a gift. When I went to set it up it asked if I had an account, I said yes, put in the info and it said registered Fire2.

When I went to the first page all the info from my Fire was now on her new one. Can I deregister the second one (new one) and start over (apparently setting up a new account)

If I deregister the new one will it affect my original Fire

Any help and/or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you want both devices registered to the same account -- good for easily sharing all books, apps, etc.

Or do you want to maintain separate accounts -- good if you and the Supreme Commander like very different types of books, etc.

You can do it either way.  

If they're both on one account, it's smart to give the two different devices unique (and fun!) names so it'll be clear when you're sending stuff which one you're sending it to.

If, as it sounds like you did, you've registered the second to your account but want it to be on its OWN account, that's not a problem.  Just de-register it.  Start a new amazon account and then register it to that. Won't be a problem at all.  I've had quite a few Fires and Kindles; I generally pass on older ones when I get new ones. I de-register from my account, and the new owner has no problem at all registering it to there account.

Note that any content you've actually downloaded will NOT stay on the Fire when you remove it from your account to register it on the new one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In addition to books, there's also the matter of sharing apps. If you are using many apps, or if all the apps you use are free, separate accounts will not create any problems. If you both like pricey games or similar things, then a shared account is probably best.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There's also the new "family library" feature that they recently added that will let you and another adult in your household essentially combine your libraries.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201620400


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> There's also the new "family library" feature that they recently added that will let you and another adult in your household essentially combine your libraries.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201620400


Right! I'd forgotten about that! So you can have two separate accounts, but share what you like. Probably a good option for a lot of folks!


----------

